# GT Hornets at Clippers 9:30 CDT Wed.March 1st



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(31-26)​at​Los Angeles Clippers(32-23)​9:30 Central March 1st Staples Center Los Angeles,California​ 
Should be a very difficult game against the team immediately ahead of the Hornets in the Western Conference playoff race.The Hornets really need to start demonstrating that they can win tough road games.Speedy is not expected to play tonight,but I don't rule out that possibility.For the Clippers I believe starting center Chris Kaman is listed as day to day with a sprained ankle and Quinton Ross is out with a bad back.This should help out the Hornets as Kaman would have been a difficulte matchup for the Hornets centers and Ross is an outstanding defender who would have been matched up with Chris Paul.I guess that P.J gets to guard MVP candidate Elton Brand,who has recently been putting up 35 points and 10 rebounds almost every time he laces up his sneakers.​PREVIEW < > HORNET's Gamenotes ​ 
*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*
*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.5</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>7.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Marc Jackson </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>4.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.4</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*
*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Sam Cassel</TD><TD>Cuttino Mobley</TD><TD>Vlad Radmanovic</TD><TD>Walter McCarty</TD><TD>Elton Brand</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>16.7</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>25.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.9</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>10.3</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>.7</TD><TD>2.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Shaun Livingston</TD><TD>Zeljko Revraca</TD><TD>James Singleton</TD><TD>Daniel Ewing </TD><TD>Yaroslav Korolev </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>5.3</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>3.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Last meeting the Hornets won. I'm guessing the Clips won't let their guards down this time. Can't wait to watch this one!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

30-25 hornets after 1.. dez has 11 so far already...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul has 7 assists after 1 quarter!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

51-47 halftime. Hornets up! Go Hornets!! :banana:


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

paul has 10 assists now at the half... dez leads with 15 points and p.j. has 7 rebounds... nice to see the hornets ahead so far. clips fans on the NBA board were upset we were put ahead of them in this weeks power rankings


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Memphis won tonight by the skin of their teeth. We need to win!


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm a fan of Chris Paul, and i want em to get his first career Triple Double...

4:53 left in the 3rd, so theres like 16 minutes left in the game and he has 8, 11, 7...2 points and 3 rebounds in 16 minutes is possible! :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Terrible 3rd quarter!!  :curse: They were doing so well in the first half. Seems like they've been on 59 since last season!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

lol we scored 16 points in the ENTIRE 2nd half... nba record low... yikes


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like our team was out for blood tonight... :clown: 

But I just have to say CP3 was awesome in the first half, and it seems that the Hornets are good because of him. It's hard to believe Paul is just a rookie.

I think you guys are championship contenders in the making.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Looks like our team was out for blood tonight... :clown:
> 
> But I just have to say CP3 was awesome in the first half, and it seems that the Hornets are good because of him. It's hard to believe Paul is just a rookie.
> 
> I think you guys are *championship contenders in the making*.



Sure didn't look like that in the 2nd half. :laugh: I agree, the Clippers wanted to avenge the loss the Hornets handed them back in December. And they certainly did it. Clippers put some serious clamp down on the Hornets in the 2nd half. Paul has been really good in turning this team around. You're right, it is hard to believe he's just a rookie. He still didn't get that triple double. Darn! Well, see ya'll on the 21st dude!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Sure didn't look like that in the 2nd half. :laugh: I agree, the Clippers wanted to avenge the loss the Hornets handed them back in December. And they certainly did it. Clippers put some serious clamp down on the Hornets in the 2nd half. Paul has been really good in turning this team around. You're right, it is hard to believe he's just a rookie. He still didn't get that triple double. Darn! Well, see ya'll on the 21st dude!


See you on the 21st. I am kind of scared of it, since Hornets will probably want Vengeance now.  

Since the Hornets don't have many large contracts, they can sign a star player or two this summer, that could really put you guys over the top, considering Chris Paul has turned an 18 win team into a, I think you're on pace to win 47.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> See you on the 21st. I am kind of scared of it, since Hornets will probably want Vengeance now.
> 
> Since the Hornets don't have many large contracts, they can sign a star player or two this summer, that could really put you guys over the top, considering Chris Paul has turned an 18 win team into a, I think you're on pace to win 47.


Yes, I think they will make some nice moves this summer. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

we're definitely in trouble if we don't turn that around... talk about being "streaky" .... hopefully we can streak ourselves into the playoffs and strike while the iron is hot.. i'm very disappointed in the performance in the 2nd half and surely i'm not standing alone.. we better have that out of our systems and get ready for our playoff push... i've got faith in the hornets.. this **** better come to a stop though.. UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

People had the Clippers written off after the 5 game season worst losing streak. So don't worry too much. Hornets should at the very least make 8th place.

Unless Paul is injured.


----------

